# Courier IMAP timeout



## stefanr (15. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe immer wieder das Problem das ich über IMAP keine Verbindung bekomme.
Wenn ich dann den courier-imap/courier-imap-ssl neustarte bekomme ich sofort wieder eine Verbindung.
Wenn ich einfach warte dauert es ein Stück der Service ist dann aber wieder erreichbar.

Wenn dieses Verhalten beim Client auftritt und ich direkt versuche über den Webmailer zuzugreifen klappt hier der Zugriff auch nicht.

netstat -atnp |grep courier
tcp6       0      0 :::993                  :::*                    LISTEN      27315/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 :::995                  :::*                    LISTEN      11215/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 :::110                  :::*                    LISTEN      11198/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 :::143                  :::*                    LISTEN      27514/couriertcpd

Der Status vom ISP zeigt ONLINE.

Daten vom: 15-02-2012 10:05                                              

Web-Server:             Online 
                         FTP-Server:             Online                          
SMTP-Server:             Online 
                         POP3-Server:             Online 
                         IMAP-Server:             Online 
                         DNS-Server:             Online 
                         mySQL-Server:             Online


Meine Nagios Überwachung leider nicht:

IMAP CRITICAL     2012-02-15 10:59:29     0d 0h 14m 0s     2/2     CRITICAL - Socket timeout after 10 seconds

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich etwas drehen könnte?

Habe gerade noch einen Hinweis im Log gefunden (was ich bereits vermutet hatte)

imapd: 40 maximum active connections.


*LÖSUNG:
*Dateien /etc/courier/imapd & /etc/courier/pop3d den Wert MAXDAEMONS=40 (default) auf gewünschten Wert anpassen
Dienste im Anschluss neustarten

DANKE

Stefan


----------

